# Aluminium Glass Fibre Insulation, good or bad?



## TooFarGone (Aug 19, 2012)

Che G-
I assume that you had the aluminum facing up when place on the hive? If so, I cannot imagine that the insulation with foil backing could have caused the temperature to reach a level to cause comb collapse. I would expect that more than one comb would have collapsed if high temperature were the cause. I suspect that the collapse is unrelated to the aluminum on the insulation. I live in the southern US and I would have no problem with placing the insulation pad on top of the hive in full summer sun.


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

Hey Buddha,
I am pretty sure the insulation shouldn't cause the collapse. It would seem if it was hot inside the bees would have bearded up on the outside. Possibly something could have shaken the hive??
Also I watched a video about insulating a TBH and they wrapped the insulation in plastic first.
One other item...I have different styles of top bars and the angled bottomed ones work best for me..The ones that have a spline sticking out of the bottom, not so good. It seems the splined ones end up with less attachment wax at the top.(They only attach to the spline, not the bar)


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

@TFG 
I have the aluminium facing top bars but still the foil doesnt get warmer than the hive and since the 1 inch top bar tickness is also to be taken into account there is very little chance for the temp being even close to the actual hive temp on that LAST TOP BAR.
I did create a HEAVY SUGAR SYRUP FLOW at that time and the comb was FULL of uncapped sugar syrup ... high water content making it too heavy. Last comb is always the newest comb meaning too thin.

@ Keefis
my insulation is placed into black plastic bags (I forgot to mention it earlier)
I am interested to see a picture of those top bars you mention


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

Hey Buddha, 
Hopefully these pics came through.
You can see the difference in the amount of attachment wax.


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks, the pics are great. I see what you mean. My top bars are simply plain bars without anything sticking out. The bar sides are rough and only have a thin wax melted onto it. See on my blog;
http://chopwoodcarrywaterplantseeds.blogspot.se/2012/05/top-bars-wax-stripes.html


----------

